# water rights & diversions



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

Diverting the Colorado or the the Green (since the Co. failed) to feed urban growth is a crime. But one that has gone on for decades. Obviously the people in the parched desert of W. Co. or Utah, or S. Wyoming don't need it.And since the Colorado does not reach it's mouth for decades, diverting any of it's tributaries must be good for the river...
Read Cadillac Desert to find out how water follows money. China Town the movie also exposes the ruthlessness of the power brokers in Hollywood fashion. Reality was worse.
That is why Cat is more fun than the Grand tho shorter and not as spectacular it is still a somewhat wild river.


----------



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

The plan is to take water from the Green @ Flaming Gorge and pipe it across 2/3 of Wyoming, across the continental divide and down the front range through Ft. collins, Denver and down to Pueblo.Since moving water from an already depleted basin that is already over-allocated is bad enough but putting it into a different watershed entirely-worse.The Post has info on it or contact Ken Salazar who is knowledgable about it as he also helped prevent the F.Range brokers from stealing the aquafer under the San Luis valley when he was a state senator.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's a whole lot more. High COuntry News is probably the best place to follow water issues. 

How Low Will it Go?

Just keep looking around on there. Robert Glennon's new book just came out also. He wrote 'Water Follies' a while back, and his new book is 'Unquenchable'. He knows his shit about water issues. 

The Flaming Gorge diversion is wierd though. It's actually a privately funded project. This guy Aaron Million (yeah, that's his last name) has been at it for years. I saw him talk at the Southwest Colorado Water Conservation District symposium a few years ago. strange. 

Also this: How Low Will Las Vegas Go for Water


----------



## kentv (Apr 3, 2004)

water runs uphill to money. you should never be amazed at the direction it will flow next. all the rivers and reservoirs in this case with excess or precumed available water in them are not sacred to those who will profit with satisfying this unquenchable thirst.


----------

